# Efford fort Plymouth



## Dark Descent (Aug 25, 2012)

I wasnt sure to post this thread on military or underground because this is prety much both...
We didn't get into the interior of the fort as it is still occupied but managed to get to some gun placements and better still the tunnels beneath. took us hours to find a way in and that entrance, i got stuck in twice. 
inside the tunnels there was remnants of one of the other urbexers. tea light candles everywhere...








the place i managed to get stuck in :L



was very dusty down there...







strange how the dust was lingering towards the ceiling
















after this we decided to head back, 9.30 at night pitch black and a moat that is about 20m high that we nearly fell down countless times. took us nearly 2 hours to find our way less than 300 meters safely. I would therefore advise you not to do this in the dark as one slip and you are possibly seriously injured.
thanks for reading, feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## outkast (Aug 26, 2012)

Top work mate, well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 26, 2012)

What an adventure,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 26, 2012)

new tool that proved very useful whilst there was the laser pen. gave us an idea of how far the tunnels went and also saved our asses on the way down in the dark


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks a good place to explore well done and glad you got out in one piece .


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 26, 2012)

out again soon, try some of the other forts and batterys.


----------



## outkast (Aug 26, 2012)

S-10 hunter said:


> new tool that proved very useful whilst there was the laser pen. gave us an idea of how far the tunnels went and also saved our asses on the way down in the dark



I always carry a laser, very good when you cant get in somewhere but can just peer through a hole in a wall or something, sometimes a torch just wont get the distance needed.


----------



## Dark Descent (Aug 26, 2012)

outkast said:


> I always carry a laser, very good when you cant get in somewhere but can just peer through a hole in a wall or something, sometimes a torch just wont get the distance needed.



that is precisely the reason we took one with us


----------

